# Old ethnic instruments



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I did not find any threads on this subject, so I decided to start one. Here are a few examples:

sitar and tabla (India)

shehnai (India)

setar (Iran)

daf (Iran)

Iranian traditional music instruments

And last but not least, a sample of bellydance danced to "Ya msafer wahdak" - a traditional Arabic song set in a kind of a "flamenco mood" here:

belly dance

I am very much looking forward to your opinions.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

It would help if we knew exactly what you want to discuss in regards to “Old ethnic instruments” ?? Can you make a more specific start?


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

My opinions?? I better listen those traditional ethnic music than rubbish modern music


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I would like this thread to become a place where users place links to other similar findings - old, forgotten instruments played by ethnic cultures all over the world. Also, any titles of non-commercialised ethnic records worth listening to.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Native American drums and flute made of bamboo. Now that's ethnic. The sounds of nature.
judy tooley


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

I have a baroque flute which was an impulse purchase a couple of years ago, it does not have the flexibility, tone, or loudness compared to even a cheap modern one. the fingering is more complicated and the embouchure has to be perfect, how ever it allows you to play in "just temperament" and has a soft breathy, wistful, sound which is quite unique.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

The Balalaika is a russian instrument that I enjoy. The Bandoneon is necessary to give Argentine tangos their characteristic sound. These are not archaic but have been around for a while. The Samisen or Shamisen is a Japanese instrument. I was once fortunate enough to hear one of the greatest performers play this instrument in Tokyo at a restaurant called Furasato.


----------



## Mr. Terrible (Oct 17, 2008)

Everything mentioned on here so far is alive and well elsewhere.
There is a huge upsurge of young players getting into the traditional instruments of their ethnic background.
People who had never even heard of an oud a year or so ago are now playing enthusiastically.
Wierdly, a lot of the instruments mentioned earlier are also enjoying a resurgence thanks to their inclusion in soudsets marketed with japanese mass market synthesizer sound modules!

Scrolling down the list of presets is like taking a tour of the world!
Koto Samisen log drums, you name it.


----------



## Nemoralis (Oct 31, 2008)

A couple of nyckelharpa clips - first Bach, then proper folk (dance) music and lastly an educational:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I like to buy frozen drinks that come in a paper or plastic tumbler with a plastic lid that the straw fits through. When the drink is nearly finished one can make very interresting sounds by sliding the straw in and out. 

This sounds very much like an intrument played on a lot of the early Miles Davis electric albums from the late sixties through the late 70's. I believe this is something played by percussionist Airto Moreira, but I can't remember the name of the thing. It's not a guiro.

Can anyone help me with the name of this instrument and does it use the same principle as the frozen drink squawky thing I play with? If not I need to invent the frozen drink squawky thing.


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Another is the didgeridoo, one of the oldest, simplest of wind instruments.


----------



## Mr. Terrible (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh no you didgeridont!
Not in my studio at least.
Annoying noisy things when played badly, fairly annoying noisy things when played well.
I`d almost rather have a kazoo.

With the other poster on those squeaky straw dums - I have only ever seen them referred to as talking drums but I know there is a proper name for them.
Had a bash on one years ago and it was great fun.
My daughter is also hung up (oops!) on a hang.
Again a gorgeous sound but boy are they expensive!


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I like the didgeridoo and its very organic sound. And it CAN sound well when played well, here is an example:


----------



## Mr. Terrible (Oct 17, 2008)

Still sounds like someone farting down a drainpipe to me, but I suppose that IS why there is chocolate and vanilla, isnt it?

Oh- sorry if I am not allowed to use words like f**t


----------



## Mr. Terrible (Oct 17, 2008)

fox_druid said:


> My opinions?? I better listen those traditional ethnic music than rubbish modern music


You naughty boy!

Mind you, I wonder what the contemporaries of the now-classical composers said about their work at the time?


----------

